# Why does BMW insist on black moldings on sedans?



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

even on the m5, they use black moldings along the side.. it's great if you have a black car.. but why?

do they think sedan owners don't really care how their car looks? (cuz the coupes have body colored moldings..)

:dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

On the contrary. I think they look great... They're just a pain in the ass to keep clean.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *On the contrary. I think they look great... They're just a pain in the ass to keep clean. *


And wax of them :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

mgs333 said:


> *even on the m5, they use black moldings along the side.. it's great if you have a black car.. but why?
> 
> do they think sedan owners don't really care how their car looks? (cuz the coupes have body colored moldings..)
> 
> :dunno: *


2002 5 series comes painted. When My car arrives, I will get my moldings painted.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Why does BMW insist on black moldings on sedans?*



CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> 2002 5 series comes painted. When My car arrives, I will get my moldings painted. *


EXCEPT for the M5.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, I never do anything to mine but they stay clean better than any other part of the car.

Ever seen a white or silver sedan with painted moldings? Goodness its UGLY. Frankly I feel the same way about sliver and white coupes. I think its why Dakar Yellow looks great on E36s but hideous on E46 coupes.

OTOH the black trim they leave unpainted /unchromed on 325 sedans really help make em look cheap compared to 330s.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Why does BMW insist on black moldings on sedans?*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> EXCEPT for the M5. *


Yup, looks great on the M5 :bigpimp:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> Ever seen a white or silver sedan with painted moldings? Goodness its UGLY. *


how's this sedan


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Or this? Which one you like better?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Looks fugly to me.  Of course, I don't like the wheels either.

Edit: The second one looks one thousand times better than the first.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> Edit: The second one looks one thousand times better than the first. *


Agree

It is all personal preference though...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Agree
> 
> It is all personal preference though... *


Of course.  I simply disagree with him, that's all.

WRONG!!! WRONG I TELL YOU!!!!!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak's bigger problem is that its a post-facelift car. No, the painted moldings (and the Hamanns) don't help.

Sorry, man.

Man I hope they don't ruin the coupe with the same facelift features.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the black molding as witnessed on this pic posted today really give AW a great 
perspective by breaking up the vehicle into two very distinguishable parts; upper and lower.
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=160214>

The all-white mono look on the sedan provides no definition IMO. The rims withstanding 
(which I won't go into), my eyes are not attracted to anything 
in particular on the vehicle. It's kind of just one large mass.

Just my .035 cents CDN!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *CarFreak's bigger problem is that its a post-facelift car. No, the painted moldings (and the Hamanns) don't help.
> 
> Sorry, man.
> 
> Man I hope they don't ruin the coupe with the same facelift features. *


I got good word tonight that the coupe will have similar changes to hood lines and a "touch up" to the front bumper ala the sedans but not exactly the same. Will begin with April production.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> how's this sedan *


It looks MUCH better with the black trim, IMO. Painted trim on white or silver just makes the car totally lack any contrast. Not good.

And those rims are fugly and heavy.


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anyone agree with me?:dunno: :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *Does anyone agree with me?:dunno: :yikes: *


sorry not me


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Not to mention, having those strips NOT painted helps anyone who parks like a normal person (actually placing their car between two other cars).


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

CarFreak said:


> *Does anyone agree with me?:dunno: :yikes: *


(Not trying to be inflamatory...)

I think you'll find a lot more people who agree over at E46Fanatics.com's forums.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *even on the m5, they use black moldings along the side.. it's great if you have a black car.. but why?
> 
> do they think sedan owners don't really care how their car looks? (cuz the coupes have body colored moldings..)
> 
> :dunno: *


I know what you mean. It was the determining factor in my color choise. BTW, Zaino doesn't stain plastic trim like wax....

--gary


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I hate black molding, particularly on light cars. M68 wheels are absolutely horrific... as are E46's and pretty much the entire BMW product line!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *I hate black molding, particularly on light cars. M68 wheels are absolutely horrific... as are E46's and pretty much the entire BMW product line!  *


give me a break.  i have to like everything in the world? people have different preferences.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *
> 
> give me a break.  i have to like everything in the world? people have different preferences.  *


No... We're not saying that. You just have to like what WE like.  :lmao: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

mgs333 said:


> *
> 
> give me a break.  i have to like everything in the world? people have different preferences.  *


Great. Now re-read your original post (the one that started the thread). Enough said.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

BMNW is stuck in the 80's with that black molding !!!!

I wouldn't go by what people here are saying because most of them besides for Indymike have a sedan or wagon with that black molding so they are going to defend it.

I think the body colored molding is the way it should be and it's the one thing I don't like about the M5 or the 3er sedan/wagon. 

I have to admit I've gotten to the point where I am used to seeing it so it doesn't make it look ugly but a painted molding looks better . . . 

. . . or I guess 99% of the new cars out there with the the painted moldings look bad right ? That's why almost every new car has them except for the lower models


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

mgs333 said:


> *even on the m5, they use black moldings along the side.. it's great if you have a black car.. but why?
> 
> do they think sedan owners don't really care how their car looks? (cuz the coupes have body colored moldings..)
> 
> :dunno: *


well, here's my original post that started the thread. i think some sedan owners are misinterpreting this to mean that i'm saying that sedan owners don't care about the car looks but if you read it, that's totally not what i'm saying..

this is the first time i've seen people like unmatched black molding pieces on cars, most people hate them and like i've said before that's why lower trim level cars tend to come with them and the higher trims come with matching moldings.. but i guess the majority of sedan owners like them, (or pretend to)  and since i'm getting the coupe with the matching moldings, everyone is happy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

On mosy cars other than the E46, black mouldings are rather unattractive and remind me of a lower-priced model. However, I love the black mouldings on the E46 sedan - they accentuate the character lines and make the sedan look very serious and aggressive.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Dan said:


> *On mosy cars other than the E46, black mouldings are rather unattractive and remind me of a lower-priced model. However, I love the black mouldings on the E46 sedan - they accentuate the character lines and make the sedan look very serious and aggressive. *


I saw a silver M5 with the black moldings (or maybe it was a 540 with M pkg) and it looked fantastic. BMW simply does it because the contrast looks great! I fully expect Bangle to nix this design feature.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> I saw a silver M5 with the black moldings (or maybe it was a 540 with M pkg) and it looked fantastic. BMW simply does it because the contrast looks great! I fully expect Bangle to nix this design feature. *


I agree with you on the M5 - there is a silver one in my office parking garage that looks great, and today I was driving in the North Georgia mountains and hooked up with a red M5 for about 15 minutes - it looked fantastic with the black moldings - avery sporty look.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Hail to black moldings!*

Black moldings and black bumpers are great. They protect the car from accidents while parking. They can be covered-up with a marker instead of needing paint when they are scratched. If you use the car for years in an enviroment like Athens Greece, they give you some peace.


----------

